

Cool house in Santiago, Chile - themichael
http://www.designgeist.org/2008/06/casa-11-mujeres-11-woman-house-by-mathias-klotz.html

======
daniel-cussen
To give you an idea, that part of Chile (between Cachagua and Zapallar) is
pretty much exactly like Carmel, CA, in every way.

